# My Daughters Eye Showing Reflection Of Mum In Pupil.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I took a pic of my daughter Hollie (6mths) the other day with my
new Fuji Finepix S9600.

The camera is on factory settings & i gave the 'Raw'
setting a go.

First pic has been saved as a jpeg using Photoshop as
the original file was 18.2mb

The 2nd pic is a crop of her eye which i was amazed to
see her mum reflected in her pupil looking at her from 
the backdoor.

Does anybody have any tips on using Raw & has anyone else
taken a pic which has unexpected reflection?


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

You could try and use PS to remove the reflection, other than that take a little more time on composition and double check before you press the button.

Rob.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

What a lovely photo :thumb:

As for using RAW, I keeping meaning to try using it myself but haven't got round to it yet 

The advantage is that RAW files, as their name suggests, contains the raw data from the camera's sensor - no processing by the camera, e.g. JPEG compression, so there is for more info in it making it easier to correct things like exposure and white balance errors.

Search the 'net there are lots of tutorials about getting the best results from RAW files.

BTW, is the crop of your daughter's eye from the original RAW file, or from the JPEG that you created?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

parish said:


> What a lovely photo :thumb:
> 
> BTW, is the crop of your daughter's eye from the original RAW file, or from the JPEG that you created?


Thanks for the comment bud :thumb:

The crop is from the jpeg which measured 4608 x 6144 pixels 9.48mb


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks for the comment bud :thumb:
> 
> The crop is from the jpeg which measured 4608 x 6144 pixels 9.48mb


Have you still got the RAW file - in the camera maybe? If so, try redoing the crop from that rather than from the JPEG. If my understanding is correct (and it may well not be) you may find you get a better quality pic, i.e. less noise/graininess


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

RaH said:


> You could try and use PS to remove the reflection, other than that take a little more time on composition and double check before you press the button.
> 
> Rob.


I don't think he wants to remove the reflection, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

parish said:


> Have you still got the RAW file


Yes,i still the original so will see if Photobucket will host it
without ripping out the quailty.If not,i will crop the original pic.



parish said:


> I don't think he wants to remove the reflection, quite the opposite in fact.


Yes,you are correct (should have replied to first comment).


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

RAW is essentially a digital negative, whereas JPEG is a "Digital Print"
RAW files retain all the data captured by the sensor, and give you a whole lot more range to work with when doing post processing.

As for working with RAW it depends on what tools you're using, there's a lot of good material around. If it's CS3 try looking at some of the sites & blogs associated with Scott Kelby,

http://www.scottkelby.com/

7-point system is about £15 on Amazon and well worth the cost and time to work through it. You learn a hell of a lot very quickly.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

JasonRS said:


> If it's CS3 try looking at some of the sites & blogs associated with Scott Kelby,
> 
> http://www.scottkelby.com/


Great site - but look at his blog entry for Jul 14.....he's washing his car....with a sponge :doublesho

Maybe you should e-mail him a link to DW


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

parish said:


> Great site - but look at his blog entry for Jul 14.....he's washing his car....with a sponge :doublesho
> 
> Maybe you should e-mail him a link to DW


Now there's a thought....

Here's the result of treating the .jpg as a RAW file. Far better results could be got from the original file, and I didn't want to go OTT on the noise reduction as it has a tendency to make skin look a bit plastic at times.

This took about 5 mins, if that.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

That a brilliant transformation - thanks.

Heres a link to the original pic which has been saved in DNG format
& is 29.09mb in size.

Please feel free to make some adjustments :thumb:

http://download161.mediafire.com/iunyjmmk01yg/zbzwmm1uozy/Holly+Eye(Raw).rar


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

I have this camera.

Its brilliant especially for the money.

It was made for photoshop and RAW files.

It get better when you take it out of the auto modes and play around with it in manual.

Oh and get a large capacity compact flash card. cheap as chips nowadays.

I treated myself to an 8Gb (x133) for £20 writes a RAW file in around a second.

Pete


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

BlueSupra said:


> I treated myself to an 8Gb (x133) for £20 writes a RAW file in around a second.
> 
> Pete


I have a 2gb compact flash card already :thumb:

Here's the same pic after JasonRS kindly adjusted for me 

Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey, that's better... Wot no noise 

Lovely pic :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> has anyone else
> taken a pic which has unexpected reflection?


This was taken from a thread on the MLR

The guy was adverting a table on ebay - don't think he expected this reflection.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, definitely shot in the RAW that one Baz 

Gary


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> LOL, definitely shot in the RAW that one Baz
> 
> Gary


Gary,

I'm sure there were a load of similar pictures on the MLR but I can't find them


----------

